# [L&L] Best Metamagic Feats



## Beginning of the End (Dec 14, 2010)

If you had to pick 6 metamagic feats, which 6 would you pick? And when would you take them?


----------



## Dandu (Dec 14, 2010)

For 3.5e?

Invisible
Fell Drain
Extend
Empower
Quicken
Persist

Roughly in that order.


----------



## Alexander123 (Dec 14, 2010)

Extend level 5.
Empower level 6.
Quicken level 9.
Maximize level 12.
Persistent level 15.

Not sure about the sixth one or whether I would even take a sixth metamagic feat.


----------



## Runestar (Dec 14, 2010)

Extend (3rd lv, to qualify for sculpt spell).

Sculpt (5th lv, or 6th, in the case of sorcs).

Maximize (probably 9th or 10th lv as I doubt I can squeeze it in later; maximized orbs of acid are just so sexy in my book). 

Chain spell (lv12? So I can do funny things like chained nerveskitter or GMW).

Maybe quicken later on (around lv15+).

No idea about a sixth either, rest don't seem so attractive to me.


----------



## Beginning of the End (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. Keep it coming.



Dandu said:


> Invisible




Interesting choice. What's the particular appeal here for you?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 14, 2010)

I like most of 'em, and which ones I'd pick depends on what kind of caster I'm building.

If my PC depends on buffs or spells with significant durations, I want Extend spell.

If I'm concerned about #dice I roll and their totals, I want Empower and Maximize.

If I'm an elemental caster, I want Energy Substitution and Energy Admixture.

If I'm playing a guy who specializes in ranged touch spells, I'll want Reach Spell to expand my repertoire...and possibly Split Ray or Twin Spell.

If I'm a martial or subtle spellcaster...one who may find himself alone, grappled or otherwise in melee, Still Spell and Silent Spell are high on my list.

And any of my builds may include a Reserve (or Heritage/Bloodline) feat.


----------



## Cavall (Dec 14, 2010)

I am a fan of sudden empower and sudden maximize myself since they do not increase a spells level.


----------



## Empirate (Dec 14, 2010)

Depends on campaign power level - in a low-level campaign, I'd consider Sudden Maximize, Sculpt, and Extend, but not much else.

In a mid-level game, I like Split Ray and Empower.

In a high-level campaign with metamagic cost reducers easily available, I'll go into the costly things: Quicken, Persist, Chain, maybe Twin.

To name six in the order of importance in a high-level game:
Quicken
Sculpt
Persist
Empower
Split Ray
Chain


----------



## Dandu (Dec 14, 2010)

Beginning of the End said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Keep it coming.
> 
> Interesting choice. What's the particular appeal here for you?



You can't see?


----------



## Beginning of the End (Dec 14, 2010)

Dandu said:


> You can't see?




I have to spread XP around, but that pun is wonderful in its awfulness.


----------



## Alexander123 (Dec 14, 2010)

Agreed.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 15, 2010)

For the record, I actually attempted to award that with spoiler text, but it killed the formatting...alas!


----------

